# Help with german floatplane



## CharlesBronson (Apr 12, 2016)

Good afternoon.

The WW1 machines are not my specialty so let me know if you can identify this ones.

Ein Großkampftag bei unseren Fliegern zur See | Video | filmportal.de


----------



## stona (Apr 12, 2016)

Albatros W.4, according to the blurb on the shot you posted  That looks to be correct.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 12, 2016)

stona said:


> Albatros W.4, according to the blurb on the shot you posted  That looks to be correct.
> Cheers
> Steve



Is not a W4, the W4 was single seat, this has pilot and gunner.


----------



## stona (Apr 12, 2016)

You are right. Maybe one of the Friedrichshafen float planes then?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Graeme (Apr 13, 2016)

Lock me in with a Friedrichshafen FF 33L based on the tail and wing/float struts.
And every nice video by the way!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 13, 2016)

Graeme said:


> Lock me in with a Friedrichshafen FF 33L based on the tail and wing/float struts.
> And every nice video by the way!



Looking at several pictures I think you are right is a FF39 or 49, no much differences aniway, thank you very much.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2016)

I agree that's the Friedrichshafen FF33L C2MG version. Later variants of the seaplane had more pairs of struts.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 13, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 15, 2016)

A little bit more info; the aircraft are FF 33Ls and the station is Zeebrugge, or _Seeflugstation Flandern I_ to the Germans. The Zeebrugge Mole seaplane base was characterised by its railway line that ran the length of the pier, which is clearly shown in the clip, in transporting the aircraft from the hangars to the launch ramps.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 16, 2016)

nuuumannn said:


> A little bit more info; the aircraft are FF 33Ls and the station is Zeebrugge, or _Seeflugstation Flandern I_ to the Germans. The Zeebrugge Mole seaplane base was characterised by its railway line that ran the length of the pier, which is clearly shown in the clip, in transporting the aircraft from the hangars to the launch ramps.



Very good , thanks for the info.


----------

